# Pics From San Diego BMW AutoX - 05/15/04



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

Here are pics of Saturday's event in San Diego. It was great as always and the course was alot of fun. I ended up 2nd in class and 3rd overall  behind a modded e46 ///M3 and a modded e36 325Is. Here's the link to my gallery and some sample shots below:

*Click below to view the gallery:*
http://shinobi.bmw330ci.com/Autocross/2004/05-15_BMWCCA/

NOTE: To the participants of the event, I can provide higher-resolution versions upon request. Email those to [email protected].

*Sample shots:*


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Some really sweet rides there.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Jeez doesn't anyone there ever clean their cars?jk:thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey - an AutoX with some elevation change  

Nice pics! :thumbup:


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

:yikes: Finally! One that allows convertibles!! I'll be checking for the next event?


----------



## Car631 (May 21, 2004)

bbkat said:


> :yikes: Finally! One that allows convertibles!! I'll be checking for the next event?


San Diego Region CCA autocrosses are the best auto-x events on the planet. They are held at Qualcom stadium which has a huge parking lot. So the runs are incredibly long, feature elevation changes, and are typically very high speed for an auto-x. You get tons of runs. Well worth it.

Donn V.
Scottsdale, AZ


----------

